# Ectopic heartbeats heard(been up hospital)



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi there ladies i went for my routine antenatal appointment today and i thought everything was fine until she put doppler on me,she heard ectopic beats quite regular aswell,so she sent me up hospital straight away to be monitored.Anyway they done a ctg where baby was monitored for half an hour and only a few missed beats were recorded.A midwife and a doctor assured me that everything was ok,but i was just wondering if any this is a common thing, as me and DH have been worried even though we was assured everything was ok. im 38 weeks.

Lisa xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes they can be quite innocent and i would be worried in your shoes.  However when we do a CTG we look at the whole picture, these are

the baseline heart rate
variability - how wiggly the line is, we dod not like totally flat lines
reactivity - accelerations of the fetal heart every so often, or if there are any decelerations
Fetal movements

If the drs or midwives had any concerns they would have repeated the ctg or kept you in

Hope this helps

Jan


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for your reply Jan,just one more thing can me suffering from anxiety and panic attacks effect the babys heartbeat? i felt my anxiety levels go sky high before i saw midwife yesterday but eased up a bit when i was monitored in the hospital.

Thanks again


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Babies can pick up on stress and could affect heart rate but not sure if it would cause the ectopic beats though...


----------

